# rand um ganzes bild ?



## jonathan (15. Januar 2002)

hallo

ich steh gerade auf dem schlauch....
ich hab ein neues bild erstellt mit 780 x 600 pixel...

jetzt will ich das ganze ding mit einem rahmen versehen mit 5 pixel breite....

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das mit der auswahl machen kann ?

wär echt nett....

gibts vielleicht auch irgendwo tutorials wie man mit der auswahl arbeitet ?

gruß
jonathan


----------



## Tim C. (15. Januar 2002)

Strg+A => alles markieren und mit der gewünschten farbe füllen
Selection => Modify => Contract => 5px
dann Entf drücken


----------



## schneeWITCHen (15. Januar 2002)

kannst du machen indem du die lineale enblendest, ranzoomst und mit dem auswahlwerkzeug da abmisst. geht bestimmt auch einfacher.


----------



## jonathan (15. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von leuchte _
> *Strg+A => alles markieren und mit der gewünschten farbe füllen
> Selection => Modify => Contract => 5px
> dann Entf drücken *



irgendwie geht das nicht...

ich drück strg + a dann markiert er alles... 
ich füll alles mit schwarz.

ich hab die deutsche version. 

da geh ich auf auswahl -> auswahl verändern und dann gibts da nur umranden. das nehm ich , geb 5 pixel an und drücke danach entfernen.... jetzt löschte es aber nur außen was weg und das ding ist schwarz... hab ich was falsch gemacht ?

weiß vielleicht jemand rat ?


----------



## Mindstorm (15. Januar 2002)

du machst einfach auswahl->alles
dann musst du mit dem auswahl-tool links oben in der palette einen rechtsklick auf dein bild machen.
im erscheinenden menü dann auf stroke (strich oder so... unter füllen)
hier kannst du jetzt eingeben wie dick der rand werden soll (-> 5 pxl) dann noch auf center (also innen oder sowas) ... feddisch!

c ya

Mindstorm


----------



## gremmlin (15. Januar 2002)

oberste ebene->fülloptionen->kontur->innen->breite einstellen..


----------



## stiffy (15. Januar 2002)

man kann auch das auswahlwerkzeug nehmen, auf feste grösse stellen und 10 pixel kleiner machen (horizontal und vertikal) dann irgendwo an den rand klicken und die auswahl mit den pfeiltasten 5 pixel weit in die entsprechende richtung manövrieren. dann die auswahl umkerhrn und füllen.


----------



## jonathan (15. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gremmlin _
> *oberste ebene->fülloptionen->kontur->innen->breite einstellen.. *



das hat irgendwie net geklappt...

die anderen haben geklappt... also thx.

gruß
jonathan


----------

